# Can i paint over powder coat?



## psycho potsie (May 26, 2020)

Hello...i have a frame thats powder coated...can i rough it up and paint over it....use it like a base primer...or rough it up..prime a nd then paint???  Or..sand blast and start over...any inpit ia always appreciated..thanks Sean


----------



## GTs58 (May 26, 2020)

I don't see why not. One of my friends did Wrought Iron for a living and many times the steel was powered. After doing the install welds he cleaned the area and touched up with spray paint. Bike manufacturers even painted over chrome plating, but we all know it doesn't stay on very well. GMC to this day is painting over chromed bumpers.    
Like painting over anything, do a thorough prep and use a good paint


----------



## psycho potsie (May 26, 2020)

Cool.. I'm gonna go for it!!
Thans Sean


----------



## Robertriley (May 26, 2020)

I heard that it makes a good base for paint.


----------



## piercer_99 (May 27, 2020)

As stated,  yes you can.


----------



## tommygun (May 27, 2020)

I was told by a family friend who had a long career in the powder coating business that you can absolutely paint over powder as long as the paint contains a ketone. I was cutting my paint with acetone for that specific project and it worked out great. Make sure to wear a organic vapor rated respirator.


----------



## psycho potsie (May 27, 2020)

Cool...thank you


----------



## Rivnut (May 29, 2020)

Go over it with a red Scoth Brite pad then put down a base of Self Etching primer. I've painted over chrome using this method and so far  it's held up just fine.


----------



## psycho potsie (May 29, 2020)

Cool..!!# thanks


----------

